# motherboard and parts



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131359
does this motherboard come with a processor? and is it ok if i only use 2 video cards with it instead of 3?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817162014
does this power supply seem enough for this motherboard? i have a 7600 GT nvidia and 9800 GT nvidia

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...27388,N82E16820227365,N82E16820227381&bop=And
which ram do yal suggest for this motherboard?

overall how do yal suggest these will go together? any suggestions? i am probably gonna buy water cooling for this stuff as well


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

iok so whats your budget 

using crossfire or SLI (2 or more video cards) is a big waste of your money as one really good one will out perform 2 crappier ones any day

you can not mix video cards like a 9800GT and 7600GT which are both weak compared to what you can get

Whats your budget?


----------



## sokku (Feb 18, 2009)

ok forget the video card what about the motherboard and everything else? and the rest of my questions? my budget is the prices i have listed on the sites


----------



## sokku (Feb 18, 2009)

i am the same person as montiaro i just forgot my password and dont fell like getting it right now cause am somewhere else other then at my house

yes i know there are very good video cards out there that easily out perform both of mine but i am not buying these, these are just the video cards i have laying around, why can u not mix both those video cards?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The MB does not come with a CPU.
That power supply would not make a good door stop.
Any of those Tri-sticks listed will work, I would use the first set.


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

lol how come the power supply is so bad?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

ok lets compare PSU's 

Broadway 650w
(garbage - not good enough for doorstop because I'd trip over wires)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817162014
-no efficiency rated
-12v @ 24A (not enough for a PCI-E card)
-no temp rating (most likely room temp or 25C)
-no active PFC 9Power Factor Correction ) to keep an ice clean flow of power to computer
-1 x PCI-E connector
-5v and 3v amps are too high and not needed that high

Corsair 650w
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139009
-80% + efficiency
-12v @ 52A
-rated to be efficient to 50C
-Active PFC
-2 x PCI-E connectors
- good 3v and 5v amps the amps are where they're supposed to be on the 12v rail


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

its 850w (so it says) but its also 3 times the price, do u know of any power supplies around 50 - 75 dollars that will do the job?


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

any recommendations on 3 fans? at about 9 dollars each?
do u think this fan would be ok? 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835220014
can this fan even connect to my motherboard?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I like the Antec Tricool , they like the one you picked can hook to the motherboard and a 4 pin Molex directly from the PSU.> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835209005


----------



## oldjoe (Apr 13, 2009)

If you're wanting to cut corners on the PSU I would certainly recommend rethinking the i7 build. 
Youcan build a 775 chip PC for a LOT less.
Take the $27 for the fans and add it to the $50-$75 you have for the PSU.
That puts you in the $75 to $100 range for a decent PSU.
CORSAIR CMPSU-550VX 550W $99 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

ok several questions now
1st question - 100 dollars for a psu sounds good but that one u posted oldjoe doesnt seem to have a 8 pin power for the motherboard atleast thats how it looks, looks like something is covering it up and makes it look like a 4 pin power for motherboard
2nd question - the case fan comes with a 3.5" bay to put into there but will i be able to hook up 2 of those exact fans inside the computer? or only 1 allowed? 1 for pulling and 1 for blowing
3rd question - is 550 watt enough power for motherboard 3 fans 2 video cards 1 decent one and 1 old (look up for previous video card) i dont care if they are crappy ill fix it later and everything else i cant think of?
4th question - why wont a 7600 gt nvidia and a 9800 gt nvidia work together? they are both sli, and i dont care how crappy they are


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=AK850&cat=PWR
geeks doesnt explain to much but what can u tell me about this power supply?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Another door stop, have a read through the power supply sticky there is a link in my signature, off brand cheap low wattage supplies do not belong in a high performance rig unless troubleshooting and replacing parts is a hobby.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

montiaro said:


> ok several questions now
> 1st question - 100 dollars for a psu sounds good but that one u posted oldjoe doesnt seem to have a 8 pin power for the motherboard atleast thats how it looks, looks like something is covering it up and makes it look like a 4 pin power for motherboard
> 
> That Corsair 550w has 4 +4 pin for the motherboard but nothing below a corsair 750w is good for 2 video cards
> ...


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

motherboard - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131359
power supply - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006&Tpk=Corsair 750
processor - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115202
ram - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227388
fans - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835220013 or http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835220014? even tho they are the same thing but look different
case - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811166030 but that case u had looks pretty good might switch, comments?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Can you spend an extra $50 for a better case?

This case comes 4x 120mm fans and 2x 140mm fans

NZXT TEMPEST Crafted Series CS-NT-TEM-B Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
$100
after rebate $80
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146047

Its a lot better getting this case then buying extra fans.

The ram is very nice but I don't think you'll be able to run it 1600mhz, only The Core i7 940 and above can do that. The speed at which you can run it at is still a very decent 1333mhz.


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

ill probably post again later cause new egg seems to be down due to server problems but if i get that case will i need the fans i posted most likely? and if i dont and i get 1333mhz ram then i probably can add 50 bucks for a case, do those fans that come with the case have good air flow?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

You won't need to buy any extra fans for that NXZT case it will keep your things very cool. I think the fans in the case are worth around $12-$15 a fan so its an extremely good deal just getting that case and ripping out the fans themselves :grin:

$15 X 6 = $90


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

got a link to what ram i should get then and if i should change motherboards?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

OCZ 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Triple Channel Kit Desktop Memory
$90
after rebate $75
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227375


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

do u think i should get another mother board?


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

bump?


----------



## chowder_pants (Dec 3, 2008)

that board will do just fine.

With all the talk of better airflow in cases and upgrading fans, I take it you gave up on the idea of water cooling your system?


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

ya, if the good airflow doesnt work out i can always switch later, but my house is usually really cold so i think fans should work just fine


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

so how does this look
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131359 - motherboard
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006 - power supply
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115202 - processor
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227375 - ram
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146047 - case
????


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

i have a question, can someone please tell me the difference in these motherboards and why they have a $80 difference in price?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130221
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131359


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Asus makes beter Motherboards than MSI, so your probably paying for quality and brand.

Everything else looks fine but if you want to spend another $30 I would get the Corsair 850w


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The MSI board is xfire only the ASUS xfire and SLI, The Asus also has a better sound chip.


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

any suggestions on a motherboard $250 and cheaper that has 3 way sli and has ddr3 2000 ram?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131386
is this motherboard have 3 way sli and ddr3 2000 ram?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

SLI is a waste of money, so don't bother with SLI.
When you SLI you will only get around 40% more performance for double the price. Its better to get a GTX 285 or a GTX 295 instead of two GTX 260's

That board is great you should get it.


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

does that board support sli and ddr3 2000 ram? the reason why am going sli is cause i have previous same video cards, i am not buying new video cards, if and when the time comes then i will upgrade but until then without buying a new video card, 2 9800 gt video cards are great for me


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

You really shouldn't get another 9800GT its a waste of money. Just save up and get a GTX 285 or something

It does support DDR3 2000


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

While I agree SLI is marketing hype and a lot of games slow down when played in SLI mode, be aware the cheaper boards like the P6T SE are triSli with the third slot slower at x4>


> PCI Express 2.0 x16 3 (@ x16/x16/x4 mode)


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

With Tri SLI The max performance gain you should get is around 60%

With dual SLI enabled maybe 40% -50%.

With tri SLI enabled you'll get another 10% gain.


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

i am not buying the 9800 gt video cards i already have them thats why i am sticking with them, i have had them for a long time so am gonna continue to use them, i dont need new video cards cause i am not playing anything new, it plays cod4 max settings so am happy, when a new game comes out and it is slow ill upgrade then, so this board is sli compatitible?
should i get 3 2gb ram chips or something else?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Ohh ok Then use them in SLI sorry about that, just when you do get a new card amybe you should try selling the two 9800GT's so you can get one really nice card.

The intel Core i7's motherboards use triple channel and are very reliant upon the ram. SO if you don't have 3 slots filled with ram it will only work at 66% with two sticks of ram.


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

kk thought so on the ram, umm what about the ram with the video card, someone mentioned its best to have sli certified ram?


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131386 - motherboard
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227424 - ram
these 2 go together fine right? and the case i am getting 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146047 - case, does the motherboard have enough connectors for all of the fans or are all of them molex connectors? if everythings fine here then this is what it looks like

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131386 - motherboard 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006 - power supply
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115202 - processor
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227424 - ram
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146047 - case
if all these check out with yal then i will probably be buying this, and comments on newegg for this mobo say it has a weak bios anyone confirm/deny?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I would just connect all the fans via molex. I never bother with trying to connect them to the motherboard.

The motherboard, I'm not too sure about because I don't have it and there's not many reviews up.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Unlike the rest of the P6T line this one is crossfire only no SLI and appears to a problematic board.


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

any suggestions on a board that supports sli and ddr3 2000 ram? within 250 dollars


----------



## jobob1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Go with the P6t board. It will support sli and crossfifre and ddr3 2000 ram.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

What about this board, seems okay to me and it has free shipping

ASUS P6T LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX Intel Motherboard
$250
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131359


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

lol that was my previous board but that one doesnt support ddr3 2000 ram
jobob1 u don't seem to have that many post tho that doesnt mean much but doesnt seem like u have been here a long time, sources? mcninja can u tell me the difference between ddr3 2000 and ddr3 1900 ram? or just how fast it runs correct?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

With i7 cpu's the memory controller is on the cpu it's the cpu that will not support DDR3 2000 not the motherboard, The P6T will support DDR3 2000 when using the i7 965 EE cpu.
The 920 and 940 will not OC high enough to run that speed.


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

what ddr3 ram do u suggest then? and a motherboard with it? with the 920 i7


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

In this price range the P6T or the UD4P Gigabyte.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...mpareItemList=N82E16813128374,N82E16813131359

And this for ram> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145224&Tpk=TR3X6G1600C8D

It will only run natively at 1333 but this will give you overhead for overclocking.


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

i heard overclocking ram is more trouble then its worth? holy crap that ram is expensive why?! its not any different from others that are half the price


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What did you have on the last board that gave you trouble?


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

i heard, havent tried to overclock ram yet, do u think 1333 ram vs 2000 or so ram is that much of a difference?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Not on the 920 there is not a lot of difference.


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

if i get the mobo that has 1333 ram how would i overclock it? and if i did overclock it to what do u think i could get it to?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have a look at this it is a little dated but using 1333 will limit you on top speed the i7 is very dependent on ram speed when overclocking since the controller is on the chip the x58 officially only supports 1066 every above is a actually an OC using 2000 speed will only net you less then 1600 usually in the low 1500's stable.
This guide can explain it a little better then I can.
http://my.ocworkbench.com/2008/gigabyte/corei7-overclocking-guide/Intel-Corei7-oc-guide-1.htm

This is the guide I have used before
http://images.tweaktown.com/imagebank/Core i7 920 oc 4G 2008.12.12_(ENG).pdf


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

so 1333mhz ram can overclock to 2000, man those instructions are insane alot of work o.o
so do these 2 things look good together?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131359 - mobo
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227375 - ram
if these look good then i can buy them and start the overclocking?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes but don't expect to get 2000 stable, set it up stock load windows, programs, games and move up a little at a time ensuring stability, when it becomes unstable set it back to the last stable point.


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

is easytune6 compatible with other mobo's other then gigabyte?
if yes it is as follows
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131359 - motherboard
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006 - power supply
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115202 - processor
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227375 - ram
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146047 - case
yal see anything wrong with these items together?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No that is Gigabyte's tuning utility, Asus has one too.

That setup will work for you.


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

do u have a link to Asus's utility?
both these mobo's are almost the same few differences which do YOU suggest?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128374
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131359


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I've used 2 of the UD4P's and had no issues with the builds, never used the P6T yet.

The Asus software comes on the disk with the motherboard or from the Asus D/L section
http://www.asus.com/Product.aspx?P_ID=QtpKQuERkuYw6trc


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

alot of comments say bios upgrading problem, but u suggest the UD4P mobo right?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I had no issue with upgrading the Bios but I always use the dos method not the windows method.


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

ordered the stuff, ill tell u how it goes when its done!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Let us know.


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

got it all and put it together and it works perfect no problems, i just need to set up stuff for overclocking now, i should make new post in overclocking thread correct?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Good to hear you have it up and running, yes start a thread in overclocking.


----------

